# dropleg spraying



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGe-_aKHCOU


http://www.cema-agri.org/page/european-bee-award


The Chamber of Agriculture and the Beekeepers' Association Rheinland-Pfalz are looking for 15 farms that want to use the dropleg technology.
Hope and goal:
no spray cloud over the rape fields and more hope for beekeepers who set up their bees for pollination.


----------

